# What category????



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This is sort of a survey... Just wondering what category the majority fall into regarding owning our fluffs. 

Empty nester?? Got your fluff after children were grown

No children? Fluffs are the children

Older children at home?

Infants to elementary age children? 

I fall into several My hubby and I are suppose to be empty nesters, but daughter and granddaughter live here for now, since her husband died.

I don't have any babies of my own right now, but several that I care for

My granddaughter just turned 5 , so I'm in the last category also.

What category do you fall into or.... Do you have your own category?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

My kids are 12 and 15, but we (DH and I) have had a Maltese together since before we were married (asked me to marry him by giving me Winston, the Maltese Engagement Puppy). I hope to always have a Maltese or two in my home as long as I can care for them appropriately. So, I guess I fall into alot of categories too!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Single, no children - pups are my kiddies


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Empty nester


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I simply love dogs. I started with a gorgeous male cocker when it was just me and my teenaged son. When Alan joined us and we were a family, I started to see my boy getting old ( the fluff) and never wanted to be empty. At that time I was looking for a Maltese, but found a bichon instead. Fifer was only the second bichon I had ever seen and I fell crazy in love with him. Then we got Lily...then Ru. My darling son stayed in southern California when we moved to the more peaceful environment of Sonoma County. Now we are empty nesters. When Fifer died we got Ray. Two weeks later my darling angel, Lily left us. It was over a year of pain before I found MiMi. Our dogs make us a family. It is a gift I give my husband who does so much for me...it is one way I can make his life happy. Our dear Ru is still with us. Yes, our dogs make us a family.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

No children........Zoe is our only baby.......and we love her, although someday she will have a brother or sister. :chili:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Empty nesters here.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm single with no kids except my dogs  I love kids want to have them but I will always love my little babies as precious babies! Rustee has been through so many changes in my life and I love him so dearly. Paislee just joined us not even a year ago and I love her dearly also! I do have my mom and 7 year old brother close by and I love him in a different way because I was 18 when he came to live with us and I still lived at home for much of his childhood so he's extremely precious to me!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I am married and have three youngsters - ages 8, 7, & 5. Boy, boy, girl. Stevie is our first Maltese. We adopted him from a rescue when he was 10 months old. I had a Sheltie for 14 years, he died 4 years ago and we were pet less since. My kids are all in school now so I felt ready to take on a dog, but not a puppy. SO he fit the bill perfectly!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Single, no kids. I like other people's kids but I can't see me having any of my own. 

I wanted a dog all my life, but my parents never allowed me to have one. So after living in a not-so-dog-friendly apartment for 2.5 years, I bought a condo and got Tiffany a few months later.


----------



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

We are engaged with our one Maltese puppy, Sophie and our Yorkie puppy is on the way! My fiance's job is very stressful and he works long hours but one of these days we will get married (hopefully before the end of the month, just going to elope and have a small reception later) and then can start on the human babies. :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Single, and my pets are my kids.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We got Tyler when we were in empty nest mode. :thumbsup: Now we have a boomerang college grad. :blink:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

My pets are my children! I do have a sister who lives in town and I watch all four of her youngens on Friday afternoon. I like it better that way so when I get tired of them, I can just send them home!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I was thinking of this topic recently too . I had been wondering about the demographic of Maltese owners! my husband and I got married in 2010 and are enjoying our pup as our little one. Babies will hopefully come when the time is right. Enjoying early married life at the moment!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Single with a toddler and waiting on the right fluff after losing my yorkie Poppy three years ago.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happily married and over the moon in love with both my DH and our Bella. Our skin babies never lived in this world, but our furbabies have filled up our hearts with joy and laughter. ♥


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hubby and I were never blessed with skin children and I love children, but I am um a bit on the smothering side, my poor nephews. Anyway, we have had precious furbabies for has to be 19 years. I LOVE animals as does hubby. They are truly our kids and always come first and foremost.

I have a very funny story (well now it's funny). Hubby and I have worked together for many years (I now work from home, with the exception of two days. EVERYONE LOL, knows, I am the animal lover, refer to my eeek "dogs" as kids, as does hubby, when I walk in the office, people even ask me, "Anymore pics of the kids".

Well, many years ago, we just got our Tina Marie. Our office, has a headquarters, and all offices contribute newswothy evens to be put in the newsletter, that is shared with offices all over. For current events, special occassions, and what is going on with the daily work environment.

Well, bless my office, they published in the newsletter, "CONGRATS, to hubby and myself, on our new addition Tina Marie, weighing 2 pounds ". :huh: 

Oh my word, :blush:, my phone was ringing off the hook, from other offices, "OMG, is your baby okay? (they were thinking it was a skin baby), bless their hearts. 

I told them, I am so sorry that your upset, but please don't be, we just got a new dog. :blush: Oh they were so releived.

So yes, our fur-babies are our kids


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

allheart said:


> Hubby and I were never blessed with skin children and I love children, but I am um a bit on the smothering side, my poor nephews. Anyway, we have had precious furbabies for has to be 19 years. I LOVE animals as does hubby. They are truly our kids and always come first and foremost.
> 
> I have a very funny story (well now it's funny). Hubby and I have worked together for many years (I now work from home, with the exception of two days. EVERYONE LOL, knows, I am the animal lover, refer to my eeek "dogs" as kids, as does hubby, when I walk in the office, people even ask me, "Anymore pics of the kids".
> 
> ...


I just love this story...thanks for the smile you put on my face:chili:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am divorced (was married 2x)and I raised 8 kids (mine now are 21, 18 and 14 - my step kids 20, 19, 14) and 2 foster kids who are now 27 24 (no kids with 2nd hubby)- I always had dobermans (ex hubby choice) my dream was maltese - he hated little dogs ---so once he was gone - I started my search and once I was settled - I have my babies now .....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

reanut1379 said:


> My pets are my children! I do have a sister who lives in town and I watch all four of her youngens on Friday afternoon. I like it better that way so when I get tired of them, I can just send them home!


Ha ha!!! That's funny! That's how I feel! I love my babies, that I care for, but it's now. 5:30. Please pick up.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Single, no children. Jodi and my cat are the kids.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Single for many years. One adult child (with a masters degree) at home. I've had small dogs since I was 12. First, my toy poodle, Jon-Jon. Then a rescue toy poodle, Candy, followed by 3 Bichons - two were champions! Now I have Giovanni and plan to stick with Maltese. I will probably give him a sister in a year or so.....


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

We are sort of empty nesters..(20 year old son in college). Our Malts are our kids.:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Single (divorced 2X) and my fluffs are my kids! I have a nephew and his son who I absolutely adore but also love sending them off to their own home!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

allheart said:


> Hubby and I were never blessed with skin children and I love children, but I am um a bit on the smothering side, my poor nephews. Anyway, we have had precious furbabies for has to be 19 years. I LOVE animals as does hubby. They are truly our kids and always come first and foremost.
> 
> I have a very funny story (well now it's funny). Hubby and I have worked together for many years (I now work from home, with the exception of two days. EVERYONE LOL, knows, I am the animal lover, refer to my eeek "dogs" as kids, as does hubby, when I walk in the office, people even ask me, "Anymore pics of the kids".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the laugh, Christine! :HistericalSmiley: And you are one of the best mommies I know! 



LexiMom said:


> I am divorced (was married 2x)and I raised 8 kids (mine now are 21, 18 and 14 - my step kids 20, 19, 14) and 2 foster kids who are now 27 24 (no kids with 2nd hubby)- I always had dobermans (ex hubby choice) my dream was maltese - he hated little dogs ---so once he was gone - I started my search and once I was settled - I have my babies now .....


Wow, that's a lot of kids :w00t: Bless you--I don't know how you've done it.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm totally single and Bailey is my first born and only child :wub: hehe. Finished grad school about two years ago and just working on my career right now...recently moved to North Carolina for my job and trying to get settled in to our new life. I adopted Bailey as a graduation present to myself and he is the love of my life :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Empty nest and loving it:thumbsup:married for almost 31 years and thankfully Ken loves little white dogs and poms.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Empty nester here. My daughter turned 35 yesterday and she lives in town so she's over here frequently. 

When Stan wanted to buy me a dog in 20 some years ago I wanted a maltese, but my daughter (teenager at the time) insisted I get a bichon. So it wasn't until 12 years later that i got my first malt, Archie.....and the fur family grew from there....:innocent:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

No children, fluffs are our babies.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not sure which category i fit in...we had a Keeshond "Shelby" and sadly we had to let her go at the age of 14 due to cancer. :crying: It took months before i was ready for another pup and i have always wanted a maltese and 6 years later i have 5! :w00t: I also had a Cocker Spaniel "Chelsea" that i lost to an accident. :crying: Maybe i'm i was still trying to fill the void from the loss of Shelby and Chelsea.  I'm also a part empty nester, one son lives in Maryland the other at home, since the economy is so bad he can't afford to live on his own yet, maybe he's here to stay. :blush:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm only 20 and no kids yet(and won't have for a long time!). Milo is my son


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you all for sharing your "categories" with us! I've learned one thing from this thread..... No matter what category that we fall in...


WE ARE NUTS ABOUT OUR FURBABIES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Empty nest.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

single again since september 2011 got bentley when i moved into rv. he is wonderful. i chose no skin kids. just furkids


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

We have always had a pup since my youngest was 8 yrs old, she is soon to be 42. I don't know how to live with out little paws in my house.


----------

